# Over/Under 20Ga for Wife



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking for a decent over under 20Ga for my wife with a modest price. Havent heard too much about the Khan's, just looking for opinions on them or any others.


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I wouldn't buy a khan they have a lot of problems. Remington spartans are alright and they are not much more than the khans.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Ruger is good one, I like the feel of Ruger the best has a smaller forearm for a nice grip and the Beretta has a few styles I like as well. The Winchester 101 is a great gun but are hard to find in a 20 ga. They are also very spendy. I would consider a Ruger but thats just my 2 cents. Magnum3.5


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Any other thoughts on the Spartan's, don't look too bad.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The Spartan is not made by Remington, they are just the importer. Not the usual Remington quality. Look at a Stoeger if price is am issue.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

After about three cases of shells, I can report that my Khan 28 ga has had absolutely no mechanical faults. I do know that the earlier runs that came into the country had some firing pin problems, but I know several others who shoot Khan's, and none have experienced trouble. If I am not mistaken, Spartan is a trade name added to the Baikal's imported by Remington. One gentlemen at our club shoots one, and it seems like a fine gun for the money. Just don't expect the fine fit and finish of a Browning, Ruger, etc... when you purchase one of these economy guns. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

After about three cases of shells, I can report that my Khan 28 ga has had absolutely no mechanical faults. I do know that the earlier runs that came into the country had some firing pin problems, but I know several others who shoot Khan's, and none have experienced trouble. If I am not mistaken, Spartan is a trade name added to the Baikal's imported by Remington. One gentlemen at our club shoots one, and it seems like a fine gun for the money. Just don't expect the fine fit and finish of a Browning, Ruger, etc... when you purchase one of these economy guns. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Mossberg has come out with a new Turkish made 20 O/U that looks and feels pretty nice. Spartans by Remington are made by Baikal. Their 20 is made on a larger frame, so it is almost as heavy as a 12. The workmanship is not of real high quality, but they seem to be reliable from what I've heard. I bought a Baikal 20 SxS last fall and it fits me well and works great. I like it. I also bought my wife a 20 ga Italian Fausti O/U at Wal-Mart for $499.99. It is a very well made gun with excellent fit and finish. It is made on a 20 ga frame and is very light and well balanced. My wife loves the gun. The only possible drawback is that it does not have an automatic safety. This has not been a problem for my wife as she has gotten used to it quickly. If you can find one of these, I would reccommend that you check it out. It's a nice gun.


----------

